# New clothes from DC!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is our first shipment from Doggie Couture, Mia & Raisin also got the bomber jacket that Lily has on. The pink hood on it comes off with a zipper. Love all of it!!
Woof Link sweatshirts on Raisin & Mia
Lily has a bomber jacket with pink hoodie by Hip Doggie


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They all look so smart,love them


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow they look great!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness, they all look so stinkin' cute!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> This is our first shipment from Doggie Couture, Mia & Raisin also got the bomber jacket that Lily has on. The pink hood on it comes off with a zipper. Love all of it!!
> Woof Link sweatshirts on Raisin & Mia
> Lily has a bomber jacket with pink hoodie by Hip Doggie



So cute! I love the last picture.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwwwww they all look like supermodels!  so cuteeee


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

everything looks really great on your babies. I was thinking about getting that wooflink hoodie for my girls in the pink color. now that I see how cute it looks on your Mia, I really want one for Latte and Minnie for sure


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww they look so adorable in their pretty new clothes!!! Love all the pics!! They are super cute models!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They look really cute. I love those hoodies. I have it in grey for Prince.

I am a bit upset with DC. I placed an order at the end of October with three items. One item was for my secret Santa. The tracking kept saying it shipped in early November. I contacted them last week and was told it shipped and I would have it in a couple days. Today, I got an empty envelop in the mail. EMPTY!!! I better not be sorry out of luck on this one. What happened to my stuff????? I am not lying, an empty envelop. I thought it felt ridiculously light for three items when I took it out of the mailbox. I am so frustrated. You would think ordering in October would assure you can get something shipped in time for Christmas!!!!:foxes15: Also, they better make this right (i.e., not tell me I'm lying). The value of the order was over $100.00!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> They look really cute. I love those hoodies. I have it in grey for Prince.
> 
> I am a bit upset with DC. I placed an order at the end of October with three items. One item was for my secret Santa. The tracking kept saying it shipped in early November. I contacted them last week and was told it shipped and I would have it in a couple days. Today, I got an empty envelop in the mail. EMPTY!!! I better not be sorry out of luck on this one. What happened to my stuff????? I am not lying, an empty envelop. I thought it felt ridiculously light for three items when I took it out of the mailbox. I am so frustrated. You would think ordering in October would assure you can get something shipped in time for Christmas!!!!:foxes15: Also, they better make this right (i.e., not tell me I'm lying). The value of the order was over $100.00!


oh, no!!! i'm sure Melissa will either refund you or get you another one... was the envelope closed or opened? was this order missing all 3 items or did you get some already. I remember that really pretty Loisdog dress you got for Sapphire . was that in the same order?
don't worry too much.... i'm sure Meilssa will straighten it out. but I can see how it would be upsetting


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> They look really cute. I love those hoodies. I have it in grey for Prince.
> 
> I am a bit upset with DC. I placed an order at the end of October with three items. One item was for my secret Santa. The tracking kept saying it shipped in early November. I contacted them last week and was told it shipped and I would have it in a couple days. Today, I got an empty envelop in the mail. EMPTY!!! I better not be sorry out of luck on this one. What happened to my stuff????? I am not lying, an empty envelop. I thought it felt ridiculously light for three items when I took it out of the mailbox. I am so frustrated. You would think ordering in October would assure you can get something shipped in time for Christmas!!!!:foxes15: Also, they better make this right (i.e., not tell me I'm lying). The value of the order was over $100.00!


Oh no!! I'm still waiting on the rest of the order...I did get the punk jackets for the also, but the seem to run a little small. Hope you get it straightened out!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, no!!! i'm sure Melissa will either refund you or get you another one... was the envelope closed or opened? was this order missing all 3 items or did you get some already. I remember that really pretty Loisdog dress you got for Sapphire . was that in the same order?
> don't worry too much.... i'm sure Meilssa will straighten it out. but I can see how it would be upsetting


I really love the hoodies. I like to try to coordinate since mine are all girls, instead of matching them all!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> They all look so smart,love them


Thanks, I really like the quality of these!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Wow they look great!


Thanks Christie, loving this brand.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh my goodness, they all look so stinkin' cute!


Ha,ha,ha, thanks...I try to keep them a little different being all girls!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KittyD said:


> So cute! I love the last picture.


Me too, it was cold today though!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Awwwwww they all look like supermodels!  so cuteeee


Aww, sweet....too fun getting new clothes!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> everything looks really great on your babies. I was thinking about getting that wooflink hoodie for my girls in the pink color. now that I see how cute it looks on your Mia, I really want one for Latte and Minnie for sure


Love this hoodie, great detail & quality. Since they are all girls, I try to coordinate with different colors!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww they look so adorable in their pretty new clothes!!! Love all the pics!! They are super cute models!!


This was one boxx, I'm still waiting on the rest, the bomber that Lily has on, is also coming for Raisin & Mia.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> oh, no!!! i'm sure Melissa will either refund you or get you another one... was the envelope closed or opened? was this order missing all 3 items or did you get some already. I remember that really pretty Loisdog dress you got for Sapphire . was that in the same order?
> don't worry too much.... i'm sure Meilssa will straighten it out. but I can see how it would be upsetting


Much to her credit she has already contacted me back. The LD dress was in that order but it shipped separately. Something happened with the envelope I think. There was actually a stamp on it where the PO was supposed to check a box saying received unsealed, received without contents, received damaged. The PO didn't check a box but stamped the envelope. Melissa confirmed all three items were in there. The envelope didn't appear damaged. Who knows. My secret santa may be getting a later than expected gift )-: thought I was ahead of the game!!!!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> This was one boxx, I'm still waiting on the rest, the bomber that Lily has on, is also coming for Raisin & Mia.


Aww can't wait to see Raisin and Mia in the bomber jacket!! They look so cute with matching outfits!!The Wooflink hoodie looks like a great fit!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Much to her credit she has already contacted me back. The LD dress was in that order but it shipped separately. Something happened with the envelope I think. There was actually a stamp on it where the PO was supposed to check a box saying received unsealed, received without contents, received damaged. The PO didn't check a box but stamped the envelope. Melissa confirmed all three items were in there. The envelope didn't appear damaged. Who knows. My secret santa may be getting a later than expected gift )-: thought I was ahead of the game!!!!!


oh, glad to hear she contacted you and she's working it out. there still may be time for your SS to get there present before Christmas... maybe ( about 5 more weeks ) . and if not , i'm sure your SS will understand. Maybe if you explain to Melissa that this was supposed to be a Christmas gift for someone, she will try to get it to you as soon as possible


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Love this hoodie, great detail & quality. Since they are all girls, I try to coordinate with different colors!


oh , sorry .. I thought one of your Mexican frenchies was a boy. did you say something ran too small. because DC is good about returning I think... you could contact her to ask if you can

do those Wooflink hoodies have stretch in the material. i'm trying to decide if I should get one for Minnie too or just Latte. I love when they have stretch. I have hoodies from wooflink with nice stretch and also one that didn't have any stretch and that one I wasn't crazy about


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> oh, glad to hear she contacted you and she's working it out. there still may be time for your SS to get there present before Christmas... maybe ( about 5 more weeks ) . and if not , i'm sure your SS will understand. Maybe if you explain to Melissa that this was supposed to be a Christmas gift for someone, she will try to get it to you as soon as possible


I did tell her part of the order was a Christmas gift. Sigh.........I can always send the rest of my things to my Secret Santa with an IOU. I really appreciate she got back with me quickly.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww can't wait to see Raisin and Mia in the bomber jacket!! They look so cute with matching outfits!!The Wooflink hoodie looks like a great fit!!


What's your thoughts on the Woof Link clothes and their fit? I also got the punk army jackets. I re-measured Raisin & Mia and the widest part of their chests are 14 inches and their length is 12 inches. 
The sweatshirts fit perfect. I also received the punk army jackets which zip. They are snug, no room at all. They have no stretch either but I notice that they layer most jackets with a shirt underneath and show them unzipped. They are really cute, trying to decide if I should return them and size up.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh , sorry .. I thought one of your Mexican frenchies was a boy. did you say something ran too small. because DC is good about returning I think... you could contact her to ask if you can
> 
> do those Wooflink hoodies have stretch in the material. i'm trying to decide if I should get one for Minnie too or just Latte. I love when they have stretch. I have hoodies from wooflink with nice stretch and also one that didn't have any stretch and that one I wasn't crazy about


The sweatshirts do have a little stretch, they fit perfect. I also received the punk army jackets, they have NO extra room at all and have no stretch. Very cute though, I think the size up a 4 would be too big. I re-measured both Mia & Raisin and their chests are 14 inches, 12 length and 9 inch neck.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> What's your thoughts on the Woof Link clothes and their fit? I also got the punk army jackets. I re-measured Raisin & Mia and the widest part of their chests are 14 inches and their length is 12 inches.
> The sweatshirts fit perfect. I also received the punk army jackets which zip. They are snug, no room at all. They have no stretch either but I notice that they layer most jackets with a shirt underneath and show them unzipped. They are really cute, trying to decide if I should return them and size up.


Did you get a size three in WL? From the pictures it looks like a great fit to me, and it seems to fit great in the chest. It looks so pretty on them! Hmm do they seem comfortable in the jacket?? Does it zip up?? I looked at the size chart and I think a size 4 would be a bit big for them. The length of a size 4 is 12.25in and chest is 17in. I've noticed by the outfits I have that some do seem to run differently. Maybe these run smaller. Could you measure these just to compare with the size chart?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Did you get a size three in WL? From the pictures it looks like a great fit to me, and it seems to fit great in the chest. It looks so pretty on them! Hmm do they seem comfortable in the jacket?? Does it zip up?? I looked at the size chart and I think a size 4 would be a bit big for them. The length of a size 4 is 12.25in and chest is 17in. I've noticed by the outfits I have that some do seem to run differently. Maybe these run smaller. Could you measure these just to compare with the size chart?


That's what I was wondering if they varied a little. The sweatshirts are perfect, plenty of room. Just measured the jackets, they are right at 14 girth and 11 length. I think it may be the non stretch material and zipper. I agree I think the 4'would be way too big. We'll see, I will try them on tomorrow and post a pic. Yes these are 3's.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> That's what I was wondering if they varied a little. The sweatshirts are perfect, plenty of room. Just measured the jackets, they are right at 14 girth and 11 length. I think it may be the non stretch material and zipper. I agree I think the 4'would be way too big. We'll see, I will try them on tomorrow and post a pic. Yes these are 3's.


Yes they do seem to vary, unfortunately they don't have a size chart for each piece. I took a look at the size chart and a size 3 seems to be 15in chest and 10.25in length. The jacket seems to be an inch smaller in chest and .75in bigger in length. I think that it will be ok if they feel comfortable with it being unzipped and maybe over the hoodie. It looks really cute over the hoodie and unzipped on the pups in the WL pictures. Can't wait to see pics of your chis in the jacket!!


----------



## HermilaBrowning (Nov 4, 2013)

awww they are sooo cute here to look up for here, i loved it a lot and thanks for the update


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Aww, sweet....too fun getting new clothes!


im so glad im over that stage LOL!!! i went nuts before  now i get things on sale!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

They look adorable together.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> im so glad im over that stage LOL!!! i went nuts before  now i get things on sale!


I also try to always buy on sale....especially with multiple dogs. It can get out of control, you are so right! Mine don't care for clothes anyway, I just make them wear them in the winter on long walks.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> What's your thoughts on the Woof Link clothes and their fit? I also got the punk army jackets. I re-measured Raisin & Mia and the widest part of their chests are 14 inches and their length is 12 inches.
> The sweatshirts fit perfect. I also received the punk army jackets which zip. They are snug, no room at all. They have no stretch either but I notice that they layer most jackets with a shirt underneath and show them unzipped. They are really cute, trying to decide if I should return them and size up.


I have a cute little jacket from Wooflink for Prince that zips as well. Although everything I buy for him from Wooflink is a size 1, that jacket does fit snug......much more snug that the sweatshirts.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I have a cute little jacket from Wooflink for Prince that zips as well. Although everything I buy for him from Wooflink is a size 1, that jacket does fit snug......much more snug that the sweatshirts.


Thanks Jayda, that helps so much to know..I HATE sending things back. I was concerned that the zipper might rub. I think the sweatshirts would be too bulky to put underneath, I could leave them unzipped like they show in their pic. I'm looking right now to find a couple of coordinating t's with sleeves to put under. 
I need to slow down, I have the Aztec fleeces coming and the Minky jackets also. They should be here today. I'll get more pics today!


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

I just love looking at pictures of your group. What a bunch of cuties your one lucky mom!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You are so sweet...I also love seeing everyone's pics and hearing the stories...everyone is special and interesting. I love your story of Minnie, each one is so special. Thanks for sharing your baby!


----------

